# willie warmer



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

The wife is almost finished knitting me a willie warmer,
,
,
,
,
It shouldn't be long.
seamus.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

She told me that it would take all of two minutes. :lol: 

dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Longer than normal!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> She told me that it would take all of two minutes. :lol:
> 
> dave p


Well she should know dave! :lol: :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

3 inch's ??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Save her the effort - cut a the pinky from a pair of gloves.


----------

